# Riding school recommendations Stirling area



## Jnhuk (27 June 2017)

Hi a friend has asked me if I know of any good riding schools for her kid to continue learning to ride they move to the Stirling area. Think the kid in question is just past a beginner but still very novice. 

It is outside my own local area of knowledge so hoping some folks would have recommendations

The two places she had been told of is Tannoch & Wellsfield Farm.


----------



## HeyMich (29 June 2017)

Hi, I would recommend Castle Rednock over near Thornhill/Aberfoyle for kids' lessons (mine go there and they love it), but it's not really that close to Stirling. Wellsfield Farm also good apparently.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (29 June 2017)

My daughter rode at wellsfield and tannoch....tannoch preferred over wellsfield.


----------



## Regandal (3 July 2017)

A friend of mine rode at Tannoch,  quite impressed.


----------



## Jnhuk (13 July 2017)

thanks folks

A trial lesson has been booked for Tannoch for my friends kid so here's hoping all goes well


----------



## WindyStacks (16 August 2017)

My son is currently going to the Crieff Hydro and they do local rates for local people.  They also do an after-school block of lessons but we're not signed up for that yet.


----------



## BandL (16 August 2017)

Gleneagles still runs as a riding school.


----------



## cymbeline (22 October 2017)

I like the facilities at Tannoch, great hacking & several outdoor arenas plus 2 indoor - vital in Scotland!!


----------

